# [HWBOT] Team Cup 2016



## minicoopers (30. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen,

es ist mal wieder soweit -  auf HWBot wird wieder der Team Cup veranstaltet. Auch dieses Jahr gibt es einiges zu tun...

Hintergrundbild: Download

Zeitfenster: 01.07.2016 - 30.09.2016

Hier mal eine Übersicht über alle Benchmarks die erledigt werden müssen 
Hinter den einzelnen Stages habe ich mit blau angefangen und mögliche /benötigte Hardware ergänzt, damit schnell sichtbar wird, was sinn macht.



*SC1: Current Gen (DDR4)*




Stage 1: SuperPI 1M - Skylake/Haswell (Average of 3 best CPUs) 6700k/6600k/4770k/Skylake non k 
Stage 2: 3DMark11 Full Out - GeForce 600/700 6950x/5960x + 4x 780ti / 4x 780 
Stage 3: HWBOT Prime - Mobile Haswell/Skylake (Average of 3 best CPUs) ?? 
Stage 4: Geekbench3 Multi Core - Steamroller ?? 
Stage 5: 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme - Radeon HD 7000 + Rx2/3 rebrand (Average of 3 best GPUs) Broadwell-E / Haswell-E / Skylake + 1x 390x /1x290x /1x 7970 
Stage 6: GPUPI for CPU 1B - Haswell E 5960x 
Stage 7: Memory Clock - DDR4 B-Die / E - Die + Z170M OCF 



*SC2: Modern Gen (DDR3)*




Stage 1: XTU - Ivy Bridge/Sandy Bridge (Average of 3 best CPUs) 3770k/3570k/2600k 
Stage 2: Vantage 2x GPU - GeForce 500/400 4960x + 2x580 / 590 
Stage 3: GPUPI for CPU 100M - Mobile Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge (Average of 3 best CPUs) ?? 
Stage 4: 3DMark11 Physics - Piledriver/Bulldozer ?? 
Stage 5: Unigine Extreme - Radeon HD 6000/5000 (Average of 3 best GPUs) 4770k+ 6970/6950/5970 
Stage 6: HWBOT x265 1080P - Sandy Bridge-E 
Stage 7: Memory Clock - DDR3  MFR/PSC 



*SC:3 Legacy (DDR2)*




Stage 1: PiFast - Socket 775 (Average of 3 best CPUs) ?? 
Stage 2: 3DMark03 - NetBurst 775 + GeForce 9000/8000 (Average of 3 best CPUs) ?? 
Stage 3: Wprime 1024 - Mobile Core/NetBurst ?? 
Stage 4: 3DMark06 2x GPU - K10 + HD 3000 (Average of 3 best GPUs) ?? 
Stage 5: 3DMark Vantage - K10 + HD 2000 ?? 
Stage 6: CPU Frequency - AM2 ?? 
Stage 7: Memory Clock - DDR2 ?? 

*SC4: Vintage (DDR1)*




Stage 1: Wprime32 - NetBurst 478 (Average of 3 best GPUs) ?? 
Stage 2: Aquamark - NetBurst + GeForce 6000 ?? 
Stage 3: SuperPi 1M - Mobile Intel w/DDR1 ?? 
Stage 4: 3DMark05 - Socket 939 + Radeon R500 (Average of 3 best GPUs) ?? 
Stage 5: Cinebench2003 - Socket 754 ?? 
Stage 6: 3DMark99 - Socket 462+GeForce 5000 ?? 
Stage 7: Memory Clock - DDR1 (Average of 3 best scores) ?? 

*SC5: Dogpile*




Stage 1: HWBOT Prime - CPU must be different So viele verschiedene CPUs  wie möglich 
Stage 2: 3DMark01 - GPUs must be different So viele verschiedene GPUs  wie möglich 




Da es hier ein Team Wettbewerb ist, sind alle eingeladen dem PCGH Team zu helfen. Gerade die ausgefallenen Stages wie die mit den mobilen CPUs können nur mit eurer Hilfe gemeistert werden.

Ihr könnt euch hier gerne melden, wenn ihr zu einem Benchmark etwas dazu steuern könnt. Ich würde eure Namen hier dann hinterlegen, damit wir eine Übersicht bekommen, welche Stages abgedeckt sind und welche noch nicht. 


Wir versuchen  zudem eine Session innerhalb des Zeitraus zu organisieren um mit LN2 ein paar Ergebnisse zu pushen.
Wer Interesse hat kann sich hier gerne melden. Jedoch müssen wir schauen, dass die Teilnehmerzahl <10 bleibt, da es von der Organisation sonst schwer wird....
Ich werde hier alle bencher auslisten, die an der LN2 Session interesse hätten. Bisher haben wir jedoch keine genauen Daten über WO und WANN. 

Bencher mit Interesse:
minicoopers
der8auer


----------



## Ü50 (30. Juni 2016)

Ich mache auf jeden Fall beim Team CUP 2016 mit. Ob ich bei einer geplanten Session mitmachen kann, weis ich jedoch noch nicht.


----------



## MrHide (1. Juli 2016)

Ich hab leider nicht das nötige Setup, nur den 6700K aber ohne LN2 macht das wenig sinn


----------



## minicoopers (3. Juli 2016)

Naja wie oben geschrieben versuchen wir eine LN2 Session zu organisieren...ist nur fraglich ob es klappt


----------



## Agent_Fresh (3. Juli 2016)

Werd mich am CB2003 für So.754 und an der Mem Clock Stage für DDR1 versuchen. Alles andere lohnt sich glaub ich nicht mit meiner Hardware...


----------



## Ü50 (4. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand einen K10 inkl. Board?

Wenn nicht, werde ich mal sehen ob ich mir einen K10 inkl. Board zulege. 
Ich weis jedoch nicht Welchen K 10 und welches  Board.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, was ich mir für den Cup 2016 zulegen soll?


----------



## minicoopers (5. Juli 2016)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Werd mich am CB2003 für So.754 und an der Mem Clock Stage für DDR1 versuchen. Alles andere lohnt sich glaub ich nicht mit meiner Hardware...



Sehr gut  Jedes ERgebnis hilft 

Ich werde mich  dann an einen XTU Ergebnis mit 2600k sowie DDR4 Ram Takt versuchen


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juli 2016)

Dann lege ich mal meine aktuellen Boards eine Weile zur Seite. 

Ich baue mal auf Sockel 478 um. Mal sehen, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## egert217 (13. Juli 2016)

Ihr werdet mich sicher schlagen im gesamtranking, aber ich finde den Teamcup alleine lustiger


----------



## Ü50 (13. Juli 2016)

Na ja, was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Agent_Fresh (25. August 2016)

Ich fange jetzt langsam an zu verzweifeln...

Wollte vor ein paar Tagen ein zweites PiFast Ergebniss für die SC3: Legacy Stage1 zaubern, aber PiFast verabschiedet sich nach dem Start direkt mit: ''pifast41.exe funktioniert nicht mehr''. Egal was ich probiert hab, no chance... Ich dachte, wer will mich denn jetzt ver.....en?!? In den ganzen Jahren nie Probleme gehabt mit dem Benchmark und ausgerechnet jetzt? Aber jetzt kommts... das ganze war auf ner etwas älteren Win7 Partition, dachte vlt. ist mittlerweile irgendwas zerschossen. 
Aber, Win XP Part., die nur für SP genutzt wurde, genau das gleiche, andere HDD, frisch installiertes BS, genau das gleiche... Jetzt bin ich mir sicher mit dem ver.....en! 

Jemand ne Idee, oder hatte ähnliches schonmal?!?

Btw, in SC5 war aber jemand extremst fleißig!!! JungeJunge...


----------



## Ü50 (28. August 2016)

Sowas hatte ich noch nie. Macht PiFast das auch wenn du die CPU nicht übertaktest?



SC5 hat mich viel Arbeit gekostet bin jedoch noch nicht mit Allem durch.


----------



## minicoopers (28. August 2016)

Ich habe heute auch mal etwas gemacht

minicoopers`s XTU score: 1207 marks with a Core i7 2600K

Hätte auch noch ein Ergebnis mit dem 2500k aber ich darf ja leider nur eins hochladen


----------



## Ü50 (28. August 2016)

Markus das ist ja ein superErgebnis  war mir klar,Gold



Ich kann ja mal meinen 2500k probieren, dafür muss ich Ihn zuerst mal aus meinem Internet PC ausbauen.
Ich benche gerade  eine ATI 2900XT im Vantage mit einem AMD 955. Leider ist das Board nichts besonderes.


----------



## minicoopers (28. August 2016)

Du hast ja auch schon ein Ergebnis mit dem 3770k hochgeladen...wir bräuchten noch einen dritten.


----------



## Ü50 (28. August 2016)

Ach ja, stimmt ja. Ich habe den Durchblick verloren


----------



## Ü50 (28. August 2016)

Markus, kannst du das nicht mit den Rams übernehmen? Memory Clock, von dem Zeugs habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung.


----------



## minicoopers (29. August 2016)

Ja ich schaue mal das ich ein paar der Ergebnisse noch hinbekomme. Zumindest bei DDR 4 und DDR3


----------



## Ü50 (29. August 2016)

Super, Markus


----------



## Agent_Fresh (26. September 2016)

Servus, hat n bischen gedauert, sry!

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Sind ja all Eure Ergebnisse weg... zumindest in SC:5.  Wasn da los...???

@Ü50

Pifast verhielt sich auch so bei unübertakteter CPU. Hab mittlerweile nochmal alles neu installiert. Bei Win XP keine Veränderung und unter 7 scheints jetzt zu laufen.
Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären.


----------



## Ü50 (1. Oktober 2016)

Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Lubke (19. Oktober 2016)

mal ne doofe frage: wer von euch gehört jetzt eigentlich zu Team Hardware-Reaktor-Reloaded und wer zu PCGHX? xD
ich blick da nich mehr durch ^^


----------



## Ü50 (20. Oktober 2016)

Ist doch ganz einfach.

Team Hardware-Reaktor-Reloaded @ HWBOT

Caseking & OcUK OC Team @ HWBOT (neues Team von Roman)

PC Games Hardware @ HWBOT PCGH


----------



## Lubke (21. Oktober 2016)

die idee kam mir dann inzwischen auch xD
ach roman hat sich noch woanders hin verdrückt? :O


----------

